
Quire - A visual collaborative platform - lulzx
https://quire.io/
======
montroser
The ability to have arbitrarily deep nesting along with the efficient and
information-dense visual organization make this look pretty interesting.

Trello is just too simple to capture the complexity in any project of
reasonable size, and JIRA is a maze where you really have to know what you're
looking for.

We have been using Plectica[1] to plan together and keep track of progress.
It's not perfect, and sometimes it's actually too flexible, but in the end has
really worked for us.

[1]:
[https://plectica.com/welcome/technologists](https://plectica.com/welcome/technologists)

------
DarrellFinley5
I used Trello to manage my projects, but a few months ago, I discovered Quire.
It's pretty easy to use and it has a list view. Which is great for my teams to
dump ideas, and i can moved them to board afterward for tracking the project's
progress.

------
monmongel
One of the best task management app I've ever used. Not a fan of their theme
choice though but overall, it helps me with my work. Simple enough to not
create any confusions.

